# Outback build - hose attachment



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey All,
Just finishing my Outback build. There are tabs for hydraulic hose attachment by zip tie (I'm assuming). Anyone have more elegant/slick methods of attachment?
Thanks!


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Not as utilitarian as a zip tie are mini velcro ties. This pic is just to show what a tie looks like not an endorsement. I see on the net there are diff. brands and colors. Send a a pic of the build plz.





__





Small Velcro Straps Walmart - Google Search






www.google.com





Oops: edit to send a better link


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I wasn't familiar with the bike so I looked this up.









Ritchey Outback (frameset)


Steel-framed gravel/adventure bike that offers a smooth ride and plenty of stability




road.cc





This shows clips attaching the hose. Looks pretty good. I've never seen that before. I'd contact your Ritchey dealer and ask them.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

tlg said:


> I wasn't familiar with the bike so I looked this up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow! Interesting. I hope I didn't toss them. They might be in the pouch with the frame protector stickers. Thank you!


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

shrubs said:


> Not as utilitarian as a zip tie are mini velcro ties. This pic is just to show what a tie looks like not an endorsement. I see on the net there are diff. brands and colors. Send a a pic of the build plz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I am wondering if the velcro might look tattered after a little while. I like the colors!


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

AndreSF said:


> Oh wow! Interesting. I hope I didn't toss them. They might be in the pouch with the frame protector stickers. Thank you!


Great success! Thank you! I totally did not see that they were in the pouch with the stickers. They work perfectly.


----------



## fuskin (Sep 30, 2005)

those clips are pretty neat, a step up from zip ties. So how does the new outback ride? I’ve got a lot of Ritchey parts but have never ridden any of his bikes.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

fuskin said:


> those clips are pretty neat, a step up from zip ties. So how does the new outback ride? I’ve got a lot of Ritchey parts but have never ridden any of his bikes.


I will be sure to let you know. Just finishing up now...need to fit it, cut steerer and slap on the bar tape. Reviews are really good. A friend of mine has one and is in love with it.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

It is a solid ride that handles loose stuff and rough stuff really well!


----------

